
Microsoft DevBlog: How to Write a Roslyn Analyzer - DDerTyp
https://devblogs.microsoft.com/dotnet/how-to-write-a-roslyn-analyzer/
======
Nelkins
Analyzers (but not Roslyn-based) can also be created for F# code using
[https://github.com/ionide/FSharp.Analyzers.SDK](https://github.com/ionide/FSharp.Analyzers.SDK).

Here's a cool example that type checks SQL statements embedded in your code as
you go: [https://github.com/Zaid-
Ajaj/Npgsql.FSharp.Analyzer](https://github.com/Zaid-
Ajaj/Npgsql.FSharp.Analyzer)

------
valleyjo
My team wrote an analyzer to prevent use of DateTime.Now and enforce
DateTime.UtcNow instead. Helps us prevent weird time bugs. Neat stuff. The
code for it took me a while to get used to, lots of strange looking syntax and
types.

